# Chain Sizing?



## Charley Davidson (Feb 11, 2013)

I need to order 2 sprockets and don't know what chain size I have center to center of the links is .425


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't find any standard chain with that pitch. If you're sure that's what it is, you may be better off buying a length of a standard chain and sprockets to match it and ditching that one. Unless there is another sprocket involved, that is. May I ask how you arrived at the .425? and what is the pin diameter and width?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I need to order 2 sprockets and don't know what chain size I have center to center of the links is .425


if you are a little off in your measurements you may have either #40 or #41 here's the specs:


ANSI B29.1 roller chain standard sizes SizePitchRoller diameterTensile strengthWorking load250.250 in (6.35 mm)0.130 in (3.30 mm)781 lb (354 kg)140 lb (64 kg)350.375 in (9.53 mm)0.200 in (5.08 mm)1,758 lb (797 kg)480 lb (220 kg)410.500 in (12.70 mm)0.306 in (7.77 mm)1,500 lb (680 kg)500 lb (230 kg)400.500 in (12.70 mm)0.312 in (7.92 mm)3,125 lb (1,417 kg)810 lb (370 kg)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's the metric chain chart, click on the chart image to zoom in:)



i hope this helps out!!
mike


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 12, 2013)

Remeasured the chain it is  .350 pitch & .200 barrels


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Remeasured the chain it is  .350 pitch & .200 barrels



looks like you may have some 06B metric chain, it is nearly identical to #35 chain, but 06B is wider. 
can you post a picture with a scale next to a link?


----------

